# So proud of Hanna!



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Last night we had multiple guests for several hours and she did super well. The easy thing would have been to put her in her crate for the evening so she wouldn't overwhelm and annoy them, but I've been working on her socialization and some basic commands and she settled nicely. She's excellent at following my hand gestures and listening to my tone of voice. She gets a little roudy with people that want to play with her but if she gets too crazy she'll stop if I ask her to. Everyone admired her. She's a great ambassador for her breed.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear that. Good going Hanna!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Way to go Hanna!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Good for you! Congratulations! How old is Hanna?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Last night we had multiple guests for several hours and she did super well. The easy thing would have been to put her in her crate for the evening so she wouldn't overwhelm and annoy them, but I've been working on her socialization and some basic commands and she settled nicely. She's excellent at following my hand gestures and listening to my tone of voice. She gets a little roudy with people that want to play with her but if she gets too crazy she'll stop if I ask her to. Everyone admired her. She's a great ambassador for her breed.


:whoo: Yay Hanna!!! :whoo:


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

That's fab, Hanna! Good girl!


----------

